# What are my chances (SFX)?



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

I know many of you have lots of experience with exchanges so would appreciate it if you could tell me how you would rate my chances for this:

I deposited my 2015 week with SFX and originally planned on going to New England this summer. I put in a (quite specific) request in October but never heard back so eventually decided to change my plan.

Now I am thinking of using the 2016 week myself and using the exchange to add a week (week 35 at the end of August) after it. I put in a request for several resorts. I do realize most of them are a long shot but there is at least one resort that I don't think is impossible to get. I realize Southern California is a difficult trade but on the other hand that is also what I gave up.

So, based on your experience, do you think I have a decent chance of getting something or should I think of other alternatives?


----------



## taterhed (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, I don't think you have enough detail to answer....  6 mos is pretty minimal for OGS, but I made it work well last year (in II, not SFX)


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Well, I don't think you have enough detail to answer....  6 mos is pretty minimal for OGS, but I made it work well last year (in II, not SFX)



Glad to hear it worked for you. What additional details do you think are necessary to form an opinion?

We would need a one bedroom (or I guess a studio as long as it sleeps at least 3) and the resorts I asked for are (* means that I realize it is highly unlikely but you never know):

*Disney's Grand Californian in Anaheim
*Aviara
*Newport Coast Villas
Coronado Beach Resort, San Diego
Harbortown Point Marina (not sure about this one though, might take it out)
Dolphin's Cove, Anaheim
Welk Resort, Escondido

I am looking either for a resort that would be fun and relaxing with kids or a location that is sufficiently different from our first week. Either way it needs to be within easy driving distance.


----------



## presley (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think 6 months is enough time to hit on that list for the end of summer. If it were October, I'd say you had a decent shot. I'd call and talk to a rep and ask about other resorts to add to the list.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

Hm, we are stuck with the time due to school vacations (and of course in this case I want the week after our own week).

Not sure what other resorts to add. They all seem to be rather difficult to get(actually I thought Welk would be one of the easiest in the area).

Maybe SFX just isn't the best way for us to go in future. I was quite happy with them the first time I used them as they did get us London in August last year but I think I would prefer being able to look myself in a more varied inventory. It might be time to join RCI for the future after all.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 12, 2016)

Hmm. 

 What's the deposit credit?

 I see a lot of Welks with WM, but the month is pretty critical.  The closer to the end of summer, the better.

 Perhaps someone with more SFX experience can advise better.  Studios do increase the odds....

 I too would call and have a nice discussion with SFX
 Good luck


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2016)

What resort system do you own? 

Over the last week, I have traded into 8/6-8/13, 3 bedroom and 2 bedroom at Dolphin's Cove through RCI.  

Admittedly, I have Wyndham points to burn up, so the exchange fee is minimal cost to us.  

I know RCI has a cost to join, but for Dolphin's Cove, there is a great chance.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2016)

One thing that you need to keep in mind is that SFX is an independent exchange company, so they do not get bulk deposits from the major resort systems.

The major resort systems like DVC, Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Starwood, etc. are contractually affiliated with II and RCI - so that is where the vast majority of deposits go.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 12, 2016)

I agree with the suggestion to call and ask.  My guess is that your request is too narrow to ensure success.

Best of luck.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, I can't really deposit anything right now in RCI (if I joined) as I have given 2015 to SFX and want to use 2016. I guess I could deposit 2016 and postpone the trip to 2017 but it seems to take 6 - 8 weeks to join RCI so that the 2016 deposit would be devalued as it would be a late one. Also, I still would have the SFX deposit that I want to use up somehow.

But I think RCI will be the way to go if SFX doesn't come through this year.

I deposited a week 34 at Winners Circle. I know it isn't a fancy resort but seems nice enough (haven't been yet so just basing this on reviews), is right during summer/racing season and of course Southern California is usually in demand. I know RCI gives quite a lot of TPU for it.

I realize that SFX is smaller and works differently but based on what I have read here they do actively look for resorts. So reading that some of you have seen/gotten Dolphin's Cove or Welk recently makes me a bit more hopeful. My week at WC ends on 8/27 so we would ideally need something from or 8/27 or 8/28 on. I looked at II's Demand Index and demand does seem to drop of for week 35 - so maybe there is still a chance...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2016)

You should open your search a bit to other resorts besides Dolphin's Cove, like Peacock Suites.  I don't know if you requested Anaheim or that specific resort, but all of the resorts near Anaheim are decent.  

Welk might be a pretty easy exchange.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2016)

Plus there is the Worldmark resort by Disneyland:  Worldmark Anaheim


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the opinions/input.

Of course you are right that putting more resorts on would increase the odds. But as I am travelling with two kids I am looking for something more resort-like. We will do more sightseeing etc. during the first weeks so ideally I'd like a place with fun activities/a nice pool during the second week.

I guess for now I will stick with what I have - I did think Welk or Anaheim might be quite possible and it seems that is right. If nothing comes through at all I will probably try to get an inexpensive week in the Palm Springs area instead. Just not sure how else to use the SFX deposit then.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 12, 2016)

I did check for you...

II shows good availability for weeks 27/28 Aug-Sept. Several Welks etc... 
Worldmark shows some availability for resorts....but of course, labor day weekend is sold out.

I'd call SFX...they should be able to dig something up with that much availability on the other exchanges/resorts  IMHO YMMV


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Of course you are right that putting more resorts on would increase the odds. But as I am travelling with two kids I am looking for something more resort-like.



Worldmark Anaheim is the newest resort in the area, and is very resort-like and has a large pool.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Worldmark Anaheim is the newest resort in the area, and is very resort-like and has a large pool.



That does look nice... The SFX resort directory only had Dolphin's Cove and Peacock Suites and I didn't like the Peacock Suites as much (okay, I also put on the Grand Californian which wasn't on the list either but you never know). The Worldmark definitely would be nice.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I did check for you...
> 
> II shows good availability for weeks 27/28 Aug-Sept. Several Welks etc...
> Worldmark shows some availability for resorts....but of course, labor day weekend is sold out.
> ...



Thanks so much - I really appreciate it. I don't need Labor Day Weekend as we will leave during that week so could only use half of it. The plan is to book a couple of nights in Anaheim if we get something other than Anaheim for the week starting Aug 27/28 (not sure what we will do if we get Anaheim - maybe fly back earlier or stay in LA for a couple of days).

It does sound like there is some availability for what I am looking for so I am feeling better about our chances. I am not much of a phone person but it might be best to call SFX as you say.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2016)

What RCI and II can get for you has no direct correlation to what SFX has or will have.  

SFX is very small, as far as I can tell, and I have a Diamond membership with a lot of deposits unused with SFX because they say I am too specific on dates and locations.  

II and RCI match my needs way before SFX can.  I sometimes forget to cancel my OGS with SFX, and they contact me with a near match.   SFX wants the request to be flexible dates and locations. 

You would be disappointed in Peacock Suites, I think.  We don't use pools at many of the places we stay.  The units are fine for us.  Beds are comfortable, and it's quiet when I want to sleep.  That's my criteria.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 12, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What RCI and II can get for you has no direct correlation to what SFX has or will have.
> 
> SFX is very small, as far as I can tell, and I have a Diamond membership with a lot of deposits unused with SFX because they say I am too specific on dates and locations.
> 
> ...


 
 Obviously, there is no direct correlation between RCI/II/DAE etc... and SFX.

 My point, stated with much less subtlety this time, is that the resorts have adequate availability for booking via other methods and, to the point, via other exchanges.

 So, if SFX can't find something, perhaps SFX isn't what you need to meet your vacation goals (or your goals are unrealistic).

 Many times, when I've discussed buying membership in exchanges or making a deposit, I get the 'oh that exchange is very difficult to get...but if you deposit early...' speech. I could easily book several of the resorts mentioned right now (earlier today) via II/WM or even RCI.

 I hope SFX pulls thru for you.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I do realize that SFX is smaller/different. But I have also heard (well actually read here) that they go out and look for resorts people are searching for, either by reaching out to owners (nd I did get several emails last year asking specifically if I would deposit my unit) or via some sort of exchange. 

If that is true, they should be able to get something on my list. That really was what I was wondering about - whether the request is so specific that there is no reasonable way it can be fulfilled. But it appears it isn't.

Of course that doesn't mean that SFX will come through. But I do feel more hopeful and if it doesn't work out at least I know that a different exchange company would be better for us in future.


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 12, 2016)

SFX got you a week in London during the Summer? I know timeshare owners who have never been able to get that from RCI or II. You were very fortunate to get that exchange. Over the years, we have tried both RCI and II, and our personal experience has been way better with SFX, by far. Management at Marriott Newport Coast and Donatello where we own both highly recommended SFX to us at the HOA meetings.

So, you are looking for one specific week during the Summer along the CA coast, during the busiest time of the year. I think you will find in that area there is very high owner usage therefore very limited availability for exchange. I also wonder if your deposit has enough trading power for some of those requests? I wish you luck, but in my opinion the odds may not be very good no matter what exchange you use. When I logged into the other exchange companies, I didn’t see any coastal availability sitting there.  You are almost setting yourself up to fail. Welk is a nice property, but way inland from the ocean, about a 30 to 45 minute drive depending on traffic. Don’t know about the Worldmark in Anaheim.

Like other posters mentioned, perhaps you should call SFX and discuss it with an agent. 

Juli


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

JuliGee said:


> SFX got you a week in London during the Summer? I know timeshare owners who have never been able to get that from RCI or II. You were very fortunate to get that exchange. Over the years, we have tried both RCI and II, and our personal experience has been way better with SFX, by far. Management at Marriott Newport Coast and Donatello where we own both highly recommended SFX to us at the HOA meetings.
> 
> So, you are looking for one specific week during the Summer along the CA coast, during the busiest time of the year. I think you will find in that area there is very high owner usage therefore very limited availability for exchange. I also wonder if your deposit has enough trading power for some of those requests? I wish you luck, but in my opinion the odds may not be very good no matter what exchange you use. When I logged into the other exchange companies, I didn’t see any coastal availability sitting there.  You are almost setting yourself up to fail. Welk is a nice property, but way inland from the ocean, about a 30 to 45 minute drive depending on traffic. Don’t know about the Worldmark in Anaheim.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was very happy getting an August week in London with SFX - that's why I deposited again with them. It was the only two bedroom they have at Sloane Gardens and I had only given them a span of two or three weeks so I was indeed very lucky.

In comparison this should be much easier. I realize the one week only request makes it a bit harder but it is at the end of August so should be better than middle of summer. My deposit is a summer week in Southern California so I don't think my request is completely unreasonable. 

While maybe not my first choice, I would be quite happy with Welk or Dolphin's Cove. As I said, we are using our own week this year so have a week near the coast. The second week would be more for relaxing/fun at the pool etc.

I realize this might not work out but do have a back-up plan (shouldn't be difficult to get an inexpensive week in Palm Springs). Still, while I was impressed with SFX getting London, I probably won't deposit again with them if they can't find something this time.


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 12, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Yes, I was very happy getting an August week in London with SFX - that's why I deposited again with them. It was the only two bedroom they have at Sloane Gardens and I had only given them a span of two or three weeks so I was indeed very lucky.
> 
> In comparison this should be much easier. I realize the one week only request makes it a bit harder but it is at the end of August so should be better than middle of summer. My deposit is a summer week in Southern California so I don't think my request is completely unreasonable.
> 
> ...



I think you will find the demand for all summer weeks through the Labor Day Holiday week are in equally in the highest demand. I didn't see it in II or RCI. Maybe what you are looking for along the coast simply isn't there? I wonder how many thousands of other people wanted CA coast during the summer, and didn't get their exchange? I Wish you well.

Juli


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 12, 2016)

JuliGee said:


> I think you will find the demand for all summer weeks through the Labor Day Holiday week are in equally in the highest demand. I didn't see it in II or RCI. Maybe what you are looking for along the coast simply isn't there? I wonder how many thousands of other people wanted CA coast during the summer, and didn't get their exchange? I Wish you well.
> 
> Juli



Thanks - I do hope it will work out. I was hoping that end of August is a bit better than earlier and I thought some of the other posters did see Welk available?

I think my problem is that you can't see inventory with SFX. That is fine if they manage to get good trades (as they did with London last year) that fit one's needs. But if not it would work better for me if I could see what there is available.

Let's say I had a deposit with another exchange company where I can see availability. Maybe I see two great weeks in Florida, New England, or Atlantic Coast. I could then deposit my 2016 week and grab both weeks.

With SFX that doesn't really work as I don't know what they do have. If I for example put in for Orlando I would first have to see what I get. Then I would deposit my second week and again wait without knowing for sure that it will work. As I still have to purchase airfare it is just too risky.

This would work better if I was more flexible with when to travel but can't change this at the moment. And to be honest, as my deposit is on the rare side (Summer in Southern California) as you say, I don't really want to exchange it for a no name resort in an overbuilt place like Orlando during hurricane season.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 12, 2016)

II at two different Welk Resorts one shown for example

Mountain Villas at Welk Resorts
Escondido , CA , USA
WMX

Aug 26 2016 - Sep 02 2016
1 bedroom | Limited Kitchen | Sleeps 4 total | 2 private


Aug 27 2016 - Sep 03 2016
1 bedroom | Limited Kitchen | Sleeps 4 total | 2 private


Aug 28 2016 - Sep 04 2016
1 bedroom | Limited Kitchen | Sleeps 4 total | 2 private

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> With SFX that doesn't really work as I don't know what they do have.



That is really the point of putting in an OGS - with any exchange company.  With an OGS, you are putting in your request, for the resorts that are acceptable to you, BEFORE the deposits are made.  Then, when a deposit comes in, it will  match your OGS (you hope.)

With ANY exchange company, you cannot see what goes on behind the scenes, and what you see online is basically the "leftovers."   The best exchanges never make it to the online inventory - they get snagged with an OGS.

In other words, OGS's are filled FIRST.


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 12, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks - I do hope it will work out. I was hoping that end of August is a bit better than earlier and I thought some of the other posters did see Welk available?
> 
> I think my problem is that you can't see inventory with SFX. That is fine if they manage to get good trades (as they did with London last year) that fit one's needs. But if not it would work better for me if I could see what there is available.
> 
> ...



Welk is a very nice resort, but I thought you really wanted a coastal property? You can see inventory online with sfx, but you have to have a week deposited first before you can see what is sitting there. And Denise is absolutely right, the only weeks you see online with any exchange company, are the weeks they have no requests for from their members, because people who place a search get first dibs on the deposits when they come in, and not viewable online. So typically you never see a super premium week in high season sitting around waiting for someone to book it. I don't think you would get a no name resort from sfx. For the most part they have a better general level of quality than others. It also depends where you are going. Some locations are great, but the best timeshare in that area might be very average. And you actually can tell them what resorts you will only take.

Juli


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 12, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> One thing that you need to keep in mind is that SFX is an independent exchange company, so they do not get bulk deposits from the major resort systems.
> 
> The major resort systems like DVC, Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Starwood, etc. are contractually affiliated with II and RCI - so that is where the vast majority of deposits go.



That doesn't matter because SFX uses a much different model. They proactively will look for the week and often get them from RCI. I have exchanged several times into the major resort systems with SFX where the weeks actually came from RCI.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks everybody.

Yes, I did hear that SFX has a different model so I am hoping they will come through on this. As other exchange companies do have availability it at least looks like my requests aren't completely impossible.

I don't really need a coastal property. Would love Newport Coast Villas but almost more because of the resort character. We will have a week at the coast first so I am looking for a relaxing/fun place with kids that is in easy driving distance. Welk or Anaheim would be fine.

I only have a free membership so only see very little inventory (for my dates it is just a handful, mostly in Mexico). 

I do realize that a OGS is the way to get the best properties but I have had a chance to look at the RCI site before (a nice TUG member let me try their account) and did see fairly nice things sitting there. The main advantage would be that I would have the impression of having more control. I might see a property I didn't originally request (or even a location) and suddenly decide it could work.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 13, 2016)

SFX only has limited inventory online to search not everything gets loaded into the online database, usually only a 90 day upcoming window.  RCI inventory is visible to everyone once its loaded and passes through the OGS requests.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 14, 2016)

*Update*

Just wanted to let everyone know that SFX did come through and find me something: We got confirmed at the Coronado Beach Resort for the week starting 8/28 (so will have to spend one night somewhere in between)!

Pretty excited about this as it seems a nice resort, very close to the beach.


----------



## presley (Mar 14, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that SFX did come through and find me something: We got confirmed at the Coronado Beach Resort for the week starting 8/28 (so will have to spend one night somewhere in between)!
> 
> Pretty excited about this as it seems a nice resort, very close to the beach.



That is excellent that they were able to get that for you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2016)

Happy to hear you got something you really wanted.  You will be happy with that resort!


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 14, 2016)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that SFX did come through and find me something: We got confirmed at the Coronado Beach Resort for the week starting 8/28 (so will have to spend one night somewhere in between)!
> 
> Pretty excited about this as it seems a nice resort, very close to the beach.



It is a great location. We spend a lot of time at Coronado.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 15, 2016)

Great catch! I'm delighted for you.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats!

I thought they might find something...that week seemed to have quite a bit of inventory at various locations....

Patience is a virtue, no?


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. It does look like a very nice place and I am excited for our stay.

Of course now I am not sure whether I want to actually use my own week this year or exchange it after all...


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 17, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I thought they might find something...that week seemed to have quite a bit of inventory at various locations....
> 
> Patience is a virtue, no?



yes, at the inland properties, but not the coastal resorts, which have a much higher demand. One of our properties we own at is along the California coast, and every single summer week gets grabbed about a year in advance. California coastal properties are extremely difficult to exchange into during the summer. 

Juli


----------



## taterhed (Mar 18, 2016)

I certainly believe that. However, WorldMark Anaheim was available for direct booking at least one point during the discussion.  there was also a partial week in Dolphin's Cove but not a whole week. Again, by a direct booking with WorldMark

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## garyk01 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Lawrence Welk Desert Oasis*

I own at the welk resort in Palm Springs so I can trade into any other resorts internally. if you would like me to check availabity and cost for you , give me the week(S) you want , bedroom size and ill get it priced out.

garyk01@shaw.ca to email me 



Vacationsarefun said:


> Glad to hear it worked for you. What additional details do you think are necessary to form an opinion?
> 
> We would need a one bedroom (or I guess a studio as long as it sleeps at least 3) and the resorts I asked for are (* means that I realize it is highly unlikely but you never know):
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry M (Mar 19, 2016)

*DAE Independent?*



taterhed said:


> Obviously, there is no direct correlation between RCI/II/DAE etc... and SFX.



I was wondering why you placed DAE in with the exchanges which get inventory directly from the resorts. I thought their inventory, like SFX's, came only from individuals who offered their properties for exchange?

It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong, though.

Larry


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

Larry M said:


> I was wondering why you placed DAE in with the exchanges which get inventory directly from the resorts. I thought their inventory, like SFX's, came only from individuals who offered their properties for exchange?
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong, though.
> 
> Larry



From SFX:

_SFX invites those who own in the best located and preferred quality  resorts to participate; This is called “Market Matching”. If everyone  has something that everybody wants, then you have a system of equitable  supply and demand. In addition to Member deposits, SFX obtains special  blocks of quality space directly from resorts.

__
SFX: In this instance, SFX would aggressively seek the space through its network of strategic alliances, which includes developers, cooperating exchange companies and resort management.

_From DAE:_ 

_
_We're matching member requests continuously, and working to source extra  exchange and rental inventory at your favorite destinations when you  tell us you want it.

_
_As part of our service we accept inventory deposits from members worldwide.  We use these member deposits to fulfill as many requests as we can, but  in many cases need to source special weeks from other partners to  satisfy special requests. 

_My point was simple and uncomplicated:  supply and demand.

When you can log onto 4 exchange/booking systems and see inventory for a given week in a given area (dessert to coast in SoCal), then there is some inventory available through these 'mysterious sources' they speak of.

It's just my HO and YMMV.  

I think it works very well in reverse:  you see nothing on several exchange/booking systems--well, you'll have to get lucky, be fast and probably need an OGS to grab anything...even if it does get deposited/cancelled etc....

Again, I'm not claiming there is a direct connection between systems.  But if there is inventory.....it's going to get sold/rented/exchanged or getaway'd somewhere. Again, just personal opinion.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 20, 2016)

Larry M said:


> I thought their inventory, like SFX's, came only from individuals who offered their properties for exchange?
> Larry


I don't know about DAE, but SFX does have other outlets for weeks.  A number of years ago, I was looking for a 2 BR in Las Vegas so we could take my mother to celebrate her 80th birthday.  SFX asked if I would accept a particular resort.  Then they asked me to give them a few hours.  Lo and behold, they found a week for me.


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 25, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> I don't know about DAE, but SFX does have other outlets for weeks.  A number of years ago, I was looking for a 2 BR in Las Vegas so we could take my mother to celebrate her 80th birthday.  SFX asked if I would accept a particular resort.  Then they asked me to give them a few hours.  Lo and behold, they found a week for me.



We have also had a similar experience on a couple of occasions with SFX. Once in NY for a Hilton property, and the second one was for Vancouver at a Club Intrawest property. Seems they work more broadly and creatively than RCI or II.

Juli


----------

